# Parlantes de 6 Ohms



## CGRS910Py (Mar 1, 2018)

Tengo unos parlantes de 6 ohms que aun funcionan y no encontré hasta ahora un diagrama de amplificador con esa impedancia de salida... Será que alguien me pueda pasar uno, para sacarle utilidad a estos parlantes ....Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Utiliza cualquier amplificador que sea para 4 ohms solo obtendras un poco menos de potencia
Muchos STK estan previstos para 6 ohms


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 1, 2018)

ok ... gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Que potencia manejan?


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 1, 2018)

240w c/u

Eran de un equipo de sonido PHILIPS


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Sería bueno saber la potencia del equipo original para ver con que amplificadores  andaría bien


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 1, 2018)

eso ya no tengo ... lo tiraron a la basura y lo unico que rescate fueron los parlantes, pero me imagino que con algun tda pueda usarlos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Si seguro que si, podes poner alguna foto? tiene alguna inscripción en el imán?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 1, 2018)

CGRS910Py dijo:


> 240w c/u


Ojo, no creo que sean RMS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2018)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Ojo, no creo que sean RMS


No creo que sean 240 watts...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Si pusieramos que dice la inscripción, sería posible ubicar el equipo y por ende  la potencia real, y una foto para tener idea del tamaño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Podrían ser *máximo* 50 Watts , pero harían falta unas fotos . . .


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

Son estos ... en la parte de atras dice 6 ohms 250w


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Que modelo son?, siempre llevan identificación pone una foto de la parte posterior


----------



## Oufes (Mar 2, 2018)

A juzgar por el tamaño, y comparando con unos que tengo similares en cuanto al tamaño de la corneta, yo le daria unos 80 - 100w


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

No es forma de valorar parlantes, ya que si te equivocas se queman de una, yo te podria mostrar parlantes casi el doble de tamaño en el diámetro y solo soportan 15W


----------



## Oufes (Mar 2, 2018)

Entiendo tu punto, para medirlos bien tendria que desarmar la caja, ver que dice el parlante y a partir de ahi si se podria sacar la potencia real, pero como no hay mas datos, toca responder en base a lo que tenemos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

No tiene ninguna inscripción? suelen tener una identificación, uno dos pares de conección?


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

tiene un par de conexión... y al atras  solo dice 4 ohms y 250w, no da otro dato


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

ah es 4 ohms, esa potencia lo más probable es que sea potencia PMPO


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

ah, ok gracias


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

alguna recomendacion de que  integrado funcionaria para el amplificador ???


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

quiero sacar por lo menos 30w  en cada parlante


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

La potencia real podría estar en un 50-60W máximos, ¿hay alguna forma sencilla de sacarle la tapa trasera? digo para ver si dice al menos algo en los parlantes.

Siii, en el foro tenes muchos ampllis muy buenos en ese valor, que estan bien probados


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

desarme ya  todo y no hay nada escrito por ningún parlante solo la etiqueta de atrás que decía 4 ohmn y 250w


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

sacale una foto para ver si los puedo hubicar, como último intento


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

pero adelante esta grabado por el chasis  6 ohms


----------



## CGRS910Py (Mar 2, 2018)

ok


----------

